# Need a 19" lcd monitor



## Deleted member 26636 (May 22, 2008)

I need a 19" widescreen lcd monitor within rs10000/-.please suggest.if its a dell,please tell me where i can get it?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 22, 2008)

Dell 198WFp seems to be best choice under 10k. Dell recently stopped online purchase of monitors. U can call their toll free number on home page to enquire bout the nearest authorized dealer or shops.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 22, 2008)

U should rather go for LG L206WTQ, 20" LCD for Rs 10.5k


----------



## desiibond (May 22, 2008)

+1 for Dell 198WFT. awesome quality and superb performance. Add to that 3yr onsite replacement warranty.


----------



## Skulltrail (May 22, 2008)

AOC 917 VW is a nice 19' lcd at Rs9600 It is built well and supports HDCP


----------



## desiibond (May 22, 2008)

^^ Isn't Dell a better choice for just Rs.200 more??


----------



## diffuser911 (May 22, 2008)

How abt the Samsung 953BW?? It seemed to be a good choice from this months review in the magazine...I was planning to go for that...


----------



## desiibond (May 22, 2008)

^^yep. this one's also a superb monitor but costs around 12k i think, for which you will get a 20" Dell monitor.

DellTM  SP2008WFP 20". Price is around13k (including tax)
20"
2ms response time
2000:1 typical contrast ratio compared to 1000:1 typical contrast ratio of 953BW
integrated webcam
1 USB2.0 upstream port and 4USB2.0 downstream port


----------



## diffuser911 (May 24, 2008)

Guys...I was out shopping for a 19" LCD in Bhubaneswar, Orissa...Truly shocked that hardly 2 or 3 models were available, that too in a few shops. Here were the choices:
>Samsung 943...9.6k
>LG L192W...9.4k
>LG W1942S...9.3k
>A couple of Viewsonic monitors...

The story of despair is that none sported a DVI interface, leave alon HDCP...Am totally confused what to do, as need to buy urgently before 29th of the month...Any suggestions???


----------



## heartripple (May 26, 2008)

don't get lg samsung just go for DELL


----------



## diffuser911 (May 26, 2008)

The Dell guys are charging through the roof for Dell SE198WFP. The listed price is 9200/- on their site, but their reps tell me it will cost 10.6k!!! Anyone who has purchased, please give some idea how there is so large difference?


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2008)

^^ Dude. I bought 198WFP for Rs.9,800. Not from Dell direct but from a dealer in SP Road, bangalore. And I do get 3yr direct warranty from Dell.


----------



## diffuser911 (May 26, 2008)

Gr8 for you, but I live in Bhubaneswar, Orissa, where the shopkeepers wonder what DVI is...


----------



## mandar5 (May 26, 2008)

can 19"' lcd monitor be used as display for xbox360,ps3???


----------



## desiibond (May 27, 2008)

^^ yes. using RCA to VGA/DVI converter i think.


----------



## diffuser911 (May 27, 2008)

Guys, what do you say? Should I go for a non-DVI model, or order a DVI one from Dell???


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 27, 2008)

diffuser911 said:


> Guys, what do you say? Should I go for a non-DVI model, or order a DVI one from Dell???



go for with DVI support model.


----------



## sonicspeed (May 27, 2008)

Dell 198WFP has some problem in contrast.

now days xbox360 has hdmi support so u can use the hdmi converter with dvi port lcd


----------



## diffuser911 (May 27, 2008)

> Dell 198WFP has some problem in contrast.



Are you telling this from personal experience? I am almost ready to buy it, so please clarify...


----------



## sonicspeed (May 27, 2008)

some friend of mine has it. He told me about that. 
sir i want u to check it before buying. please read some review, it might be mentioned there.


----------



## diffuser911 (May 28, 2008)

I could find no reviews...but I would really keep it in mind. Thanks a lot.


----------



## cooldip10 (May 28, 2008)

Hey guys I'm also Planning to buy a 19" Wide screen LCD monitor.. 

Got info about a LG(modle not known..) frm Local dealer. Price: Rs 9500.


----------



## desiibond (May 28, 2008)

sonicspeed said:


> some friend of mine has it. He told me about that.
> sir i want u to check it before buying. please read some review, it might be mentioned there.


 
ask your friend to set up the brightness and contrast settings properly. I used Displaymate to adjust these.

Brightness around 65 and contrast around 60. Resulting quality is excellent and is also easy on eye. 

*www.techenclave.com/reviews-and-previews/much-awaited-dell-se198wfp-short-review-98705.html

*www.chotocheeta.com/2007/10/05/quick-review-super-flop-view-sonic-vx1932wm/ <-- suggesting Dell 198WFP

Best buy user reviews: *www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp;j...=product&tab=7&id=1195598242744#productdetail

CNET australia review: *www.cnet.com.au/desktops/monitors/0,239029422,339277757,00.htm

reviews at dell site: *reviews.dell.com/2341-en_gb/100801/reviews.htm


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 28, 2008)

I have a Samsung SyncMaster 940NW 19" widescreen, I bought this exactly one year back for 11.5K, Now the prices would have really fallen. The clarity is awesome, so I recommend it.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 29, 2008)

hey guys go for the samsung 920nw amazing contrast, high refresh rate and fast response time truly amazing monitor


----------



## desiibond (May 29, 2008)

no DVI for both 940nw and 920nw. I would stay away from both. Better pick either LG L206WTQ or Dell 198WFP. Both are superb displays


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 29, 2008)

so?


----------



## diffuser911 (May 29, 2008)

Hey guys, got a Samsung 920NW...no DVI, but no options as well...DVI things were for 13k, so totally outta my budget and timeframe...same for the Dell...15 days delivery?? No way!! Still to test the thing...will post soon about results for movies and gaming experience...


----------



## desiibond (May 29, 2008)

^^^ 15 days delivery? I bought my 198WFP directly from a dealer and he got it in 20 minutes. 

no DVI... well, what can I say???

You can easily get Dell/Acer/ASUS/LG 19" monitors with DVI inside 10k easily. You should've searched. It took 2hours of phone calls for me to locate the dealer that can get me the monitor that I wanted 

anyways, congrats for your purchase.


----------



## diffuser911 (May 29, 2008)

Thanks bond bhai, but i was unable to locate any dealer in the street in the town that was infested with hardware vendors...even tried in my hometown, without avail...no DVI sucks, but will do if the display is good for some old-time CS and GTA runs...and yup, movies too...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 29, 2008)

well congrats bro YOU BOUGHT MY RECCOMENDATION!!!!


----------



## asingh (May 30, 2008)

Hi,

198WFP is priced at 10,600/--- (site shows 9,200)...flat..that includes the base cost+shipping and all the extra jazz they throw in..

--- Shipping time is 2 weeks, but after I placed the order..the differential is coming to ~18 days.

--- Poor customer service. After 20-25 voice mail calls..I finally got a rep.

--- If you leave a call back message...they call back after 24 hours.

I wanted the 198WFP and could not find a direct dealer in all of Nehru Place (searched it all, they were offering 17" only). So I guess 19" is only available via the Bangalore help line. Though it has DVI (I am praying they supply the DVI cable -- else another ride to Nehru place..!)

Well DELL is DELL....am patiently waiting..but I think 198WFP is a good choice..with DVI/Sleek looks/good display. A good compliment to a DVI complaint GFX card.


----------



## desiibond (May 30, 2008)

^^ Yes. I got one VGA cable and one DVI cable with the monitor. Congrats on your purchase buddy. good choice.


----------



## diffuser911 (May 30, 2008)

The Samsung seems good enuf at quake 3 and a few divx movies....no problems...contrast and all are fine...no time to explore the osd yet, as it is now plugged to lappy and am too lazy to go there to make changes...

one prob: pics taken from digicam look screwed up...but guess that's common to all widescreens, and nothing can be done...is there any way to apply them as wallpapers, without looking streched???

will try cs-cz today...


----------



## desiibond (May 30, 2008)

^^ Dude. First and foremost, run DisplayMate test and adjust your brightness and contrast levels. Then only you will get the best out of the monitor. Do not rely on the default settings.


----------



## diffuser911 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks bro...will do once i get time from my office stuff...BTW, is it freeware?


----------



## desiibond (May 30, 2008)

yes. it is. you can also use Everest Ultimate's monitor calibration tool

coming to walllpapers, I had around 2Gb of wallpapers. Now I have to download 1440x900 variants of them


----------



## diffuser911 (May 30, 2008)

Yup, wallpapers can be downloaded, but what abt pic from digicams and cells? they all look horrible now...streching all the way


----------



## asingh (May 30, 2008)

Just got the Dell 198WFP 2 hours ago. It is a beauty. Sleek silver border, with black back. Excellent resolution. Got the DVI cable too. 

Having a blast. Games are looking so different..WOW......!


----------



## diffuser911 (May 30, 2008)

Congrats!! So u managed to find a dealer...what was the final price??


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 30, 2008)

mandar5 said:


> can 19"' lcd monitor be used as display for xbox360,ps3???


Xbox 360 has a separate DVI/VGA cord available for using on monitors .

The cord is available at most authorized xbox 360 sellers .


----------



## desiibond (May 30, 2008)

diffuser911 said:


> Yup, wallpapers can be downloaded, but what abt pic from digicams and cells? they all look horrible now...streching all the way


 
hmm, in desktop settings, set the fit to "center" instead of "stretch" or use webshots and set "fit to the display"



asigh said:


> Just got the Dell 198WFP 2 hours ago. It is a beauty. Sleek silver border, with black back. Excellent resolution. Got the DVI cable too.
> 
> Having a blast. Games are looking so different..WOW......!


 
congrats man. Enjoy!!!

and yes, yesterday night I watched "The day after tomorrow" DVD. All lights off, on Philips MMS430, with extremely high sound. 

Simply breathtaking.


----------



## asingh (May 30, 2008)

diffuser911 said:


> Congrats!! So u managed to find a dealer...what was the final price??




Nopes..from the DELL helpline..Bangalore. They have delivered it in ~10 working days. Not bad. I dont think direct retail is now possible for most DELL products.

Final Price Rs. 10,600. 

???????


----------



## diffuser911 (May 30, 2008)

My friend got a whopping discount when he purchased a 24", so i was expecting some too...but could not get it, and also had to buy soon, so opted for the Sam...nice buy anyways


----------

